# Patina case update on my Anonimo Bronze Nautilo



## Sin22

Thought I'd share how my Anonimo Dino Zei Nautilo Bronze case has patinaed since I got it.

If you remember, the previous owner polished it before passing it to me;



















Now here it is. First shot is edited in LightRoom, the rest just stock


----------



## Willith

Looks good, love the patina that the bronze watches develop. My Polluce Magnum has been really slow to develop any patina. :-(


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Nice man... you wear it every day?


----------



## Sin22

It gets into the rotation at least twice a week


----------



## phunky_monkey

Looks great, love the patina.


----------



## JayVeeez

Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## timefleas

I have a bronze Polluce, so at least I know what patina is--but honestly, the polished Dino Zei looks great, whereas the patina version falls short of the mark, I think--some designs (such as the polluce) that are by themselves a bit 'old fashioned', and look like a piece of diving equipment from the 30s, do look fitting with patina, but I think the modern design of your Dino suggests/requires a more elegant, polished look.


----------



## Sin22

timefleas said:


> I have a bronze Polluce, so at least I know what patina is--but honestly, the polished Dino Zei looks great, whereas the patina version falls short of the mark, I think--some designs (such as the polluce) that are by themselves a bit 'old fashioned', and look like a piece of diving equipment from the 30s, do look fitting with patina, but I think the modern design of your Dino suggests/requires a more elegant, polished look.


I think this is a case of to each their own? I much prefer the patina case to my polished one. It was too loud and "goldish" when it was polished for my liking, and now is a lot more understated the way I like it.


----------



## timefleas

Of course it is a case of "to each his own"--that is what makes this forum special--you ask for opinions, and you are likely to get a full range of useful, thoughtful, constructive and sometimes contrary responses--all a part of what makes this forum interesting reading, instead of just a cheerleading section. It is, without a doubt, a great watch, with or without the "patina." Enjoy it.


----------



## Sin22

Definitely always appreciate the discussions  Not taking it in a wrong way at all. Would definitely agree with you that the Polluce/Marlin suits a patina-ed case more than a polished one. The Nautilo agreed doesn't look bad polished, nor bad patinaed so a great combi there.


----------



## tevj

Awesome, i love the warmth of the case. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samanator

This would literally kill me. I feel the need to polish it just looking at the pictures. Just not a Patina fan.


----------



## phunky_monkey

I like the the Patina effect divides opinion so much. Personally I'd never wear a polished version as I find it garish, but as above to each their own! 

Much the same as some love gold watches and some hate them, so it seems similar to the Bronze patina.


----------



## sierra 18

You have a beautiful watch there, the bronze Nautilo has long since been a grail of mine.


----------



## putnam dan

Your just at the in-between stage - between itch and full beard - the patina develops to a rich dark metallic chocolate, like a cannon pulled from the ocean, a real beauty to behold. Get in the sea with it and the color will come more quickly.


----------



## sohailjiva

I must say im torn between the polished, your current patina level and as putnam dan described above the all out developed patina!!!! They all look good in thier own way and they all bring out the the design in defferent ways! In an ideal world i would have 1 polished, 1 @ half patina and 1 @ complete patina ​


----------



## stew77

Incredible piece Sin22!!!:-!

I'm one of those in the camp of "absolutely love the way these bronze cases patina"...IMO, the more patina, the better. 

Keep that patina coming!|> Looks great!


----------

